# Megadeth: Rude Awakening



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

There aren't enough good words in the English language to describe how good this DVD actually is. I got it last Friday, and I've already seen it three times! I usually am not so hellbent on a DVD that I view it that many times in a row, but there are exceptions to every rule, and this one is one of those times.

The song list is an impressive one. The live set starts out with: _Dread and the Fugitive Mind_ and rips into the rest of *Megadeth's* catalog with the fury of Catagory Five Hurricane. Ignore the song list that is printed on the back of the DVD cover. The songs are there, yes, but five of them: *Kill the King, Angry Again, Almost Honest, Train of Consequences * and *A Tout Le Monde* are part of an "Underground Club" set that is part of the special features. The rest of the songs, Mustaine and company tear into are *Wake Up Dead, She Wolf * ( There's a great "duelling guitars on this song with Dave Mustaine and Al Petrelli) *Reckoning Day, Devil's Island, Burning Bridges, Hangar 18, Return to Hangar, Hook in Mouth, 1000 Times Goodbye, Mechanix, Tornado of Souls, Ashes in Your Mouth, Sweating Bullets, Trust, Peace Sells * and finishing up with my favorite *Megadeth * song *Holy Wars...The Punishment Due,* a definite show stopper.

Believe me, you could do a lot worse not buying this DVD. I give it a ***** rating. If you don't own it, and you are a fan of *Megadeth* go get it now! Before you see that *Metallica * movie *Metallica: Some Kind of Monster,* view this, and you'll see the band that Ulrich, Hetfield and company SHOULD HAVE BEEN, instead of the pathetic shadow of the band they became. Definitely one of the best, if not ,THE best concert DVD's I've ever seen.


----------

